# Doe in stage 1 labor then stops?



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

I purchased a doe who was pasture bred and have no idea when she's due so I've been monitoring her religiously. 
Her tail head rose and ligaments softened, she lost her plug, then last night they disappeared. (I'm positive. I felt about 10 times. Lol) she had ALL the signs of pre labor- pawing, yawning, restlessness, running her belly along the fence, swollen vulva, laying down then getting back up, became super friendly, Etc etc. 
NO labor. This morning she was back to "normal" and her vulva has shrunken down to normal size and her ligaments are back. Wth? 
She's healthy, nice red eye lids, has had her copper and BoSe and has started getting alfalfa and some grain. 
What's her body doing? What should I check and look for? Can I still hope for heathy kids? 
Thanks!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Do you have any pictures of her? Some of these girls can be really tricky. As long as she's not straining/pushing, she's fine. Just not ready yet. If you see her pushing and then she stops for over an hour... you should be worried and go in to see what's wrong, otherwise she's just holding to the doe code of honor.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, they can drive us nuts.

They can lose their plug a month or so prior to kidding, so seeing discharge is normal. If it is an amber long clear tube like discharge it will be soon.

How is her udder, is it really tight?

Pics may help.


----------



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

Can't get pics to load from my phone.


----------



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

Her udder has developed but isn't tight. A friend owns her full sister and said she didn't really fill until labor started, and even then wasn't super tight. So I've been overlooking the udder part. 
I haven't seen any mucous other than the plug. This is our fourth year kidding so I know just enough to know what I don't know. Lol. Mostly worried something could be wrong with the kids and that's why she seems to start/ stop. If there is anything I can check or do for her I welcome any experience or advice!


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

She could just be very uncomfortable, and their bodies go through so many changes. I've had does you'd think they were in labor for days, last year was one of the worst, drove me crazy lol.
If she seems fine, no distress, then I'd think she's not ready and hasn't actually started labor yet.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you feel she may be in danger, You can wash up, put on a new surgical glove, lube up with KY and go in with 2 fingers only. 
You don't have to go in far to find out. You will quickly hit a wall, if she is closed(not ready). Or go through, if she is open.
That is if you think something is not right. Other than that, they can throw us off and drive us batty.


----------



## Binski5080 (Aug 2, 2013)

Still no babies. I felt one move last night and she still appears healthy although now she is acting buckish towards another doe in her pen who came in heat yesterday. I wish I could get a video to post, it's the nuttiest thing seeing this big old pregnant doe blubbering and trying to mount another doe. But she doesn't appear in any kind of distress or pain. (Just a pain in my backside) 
We will of course call a vet if she has any problems. Just still so confused over this behavior! Lol


----------



## cheyenne (Aug 21, 2011)

Binski5080 said:


> Still no babies. I felt one move last night and she still appears healthy although now she is acting buckish towards another doe in her pen who came in heat yesterday. I wish I could get a video to post, it's the nuttiest thing seeing this big old pregnant doe blubbering and trying to mount another doe. But she doesn't appear in any kind of distress or pain. (Just a pain in my backside)
> We will of course call a vet if she has any problems. Just still so confused over this behavior! Lol


Goats like to keep their people in a constant state of confusion!!! I learned that very fast! lol


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Oh, I so agree. :hammer::doh:


----------

